# Sudden Strike 3 Einheiten Unverwundbar



## longtom (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo 
ich hab ein Problem mit Sudden Strike 3 und Windows 7 (64Bit) .Ich hab Sudden Strike 3 und Patch 1.2 bis 1.4 Installiert (schon 3 mal ) aber immer das selbe Problem ,alle Fahrzeuge sind unverwundbar und Winter Maps stürzen sofort ab . Gibt es einen Lösungsansatz für das Problem ,hab zwar schon einige Sudden Strike Foren durchstöbert  aber nichts geholfen was hilft .


----------



## longtom (19. Februar 2014)

Wow hab ja gewußt das daß nicht viel Spielen aber garkeiner .


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2014)

Was bitte erwartest du bei einem Spiel das sich nicht besonders gut verkauft hat und was vermutlich selbst die meisten die es gekauft haben höstens 1 mal durchgespielt haben, weil es einfach nicht gut war?

Da werden sich wohl nicht viele finden die was zu deinem Problem sagen können, den ehrlich Sudden Strike 3 war ehnlich wie Blitzkrieg 2 einfach nur Grütze. 
Hab es zwar nach dem Release etwa 30h gespielt, aber das wars dann auch weils einfach nur Mist im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern war.

Kann daher nichts dazu sagen wie es bzgl. deines Problems aussieht. Aber wenns wirklich am Patch liegen sollte, würde ich es einfach mal empfehlen ohne 1.4 zu spielen, oder tritt das Problem auch mit 1.2, bzw. ohne weitere Patches auf?


----------



## longtom (20. Februar 2014)

Klar war 1 und 2 bessser ,und wie bei Teil 1 und 2 gibt es mittlerweile viel Mods die das Spiel um einiges besser machen und wieder Spielenswert darum die Frage . 
Mit Patch 1.2 und 1.3 startet das ganz nichtmal ,mit Patch 1.4 gibt es oben genannte Probleme . Das Installieren vom tages-Kopierschutztreiber (64Bit)  / starten im kompatibilitätsmodus / ändern der Config Dateien / und das von Hand einfügen der dll. Dateien bringt auch keine verbesserung . Habe also schon einiges versucht ist nicht so das ich Google nicht ausgibig genutzt hätte .


----------

